# Memberbereich in einem Java Applet ?



## joern (18. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine Webanwendung komplett als Java Applet zu realisieren in dem es einen Userbereich gibt ?
Bevor jemand Zugang zu dieser Anwendung bekommen soll, muss es sich mittels Login und Passwort anmelden. Nur wie wird sowas realisiert in einem Applet ? Ich kenne nur JSP, aber das darf ich für mein Projekt nicht verwenden..


----------



## Campino (18. Apr 2006)

ähm...das Applet muss die Usernamen und Passwörter wissen, d.h. am besten auf eine Datenbank zugreifen und dann um Eingabe bitten und wenn die falsche sind macht es nix...


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Apr 2006)

Applets sind aber für diesen Zweck aus Sicherheitsgründen ziemlich fragwürdig.
Wenn jemand den Code dekompiliert, sind die Zugangsdaten lesbar.


----------



## joern (19. Apr 2006)

Ja, das Thema Sicherheit...   

Ich habe leider die Auflage das gesamte Projekt mittels Java Applets zu machen, von daher kann ich das leider nicht ändern.


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Apr 2006)

joern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bevor jemand Zugang zu dieser Anwendung bekommen soll, muss es sich mittels Login und Passwort anmelden.


Was genau verstehst du unter _Zugang zur Anwendung_?



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn jemand den Code dekompiliert, sind die *Zugangsdaten* lesbar.


Die Zugangsdaten sind nicht lesbar, da Campino sich ja mit dem Server/Datenbank verbinden will,
und die _vom User_ eingegebenen dort prüfen läßt.

Allerdings ist der Code der Anwendung decompilierbar.
Darum die Frage ob sich in diesem Code etwas befindet, das _ohne Überprüfung durch den Server_
ausgeführt werden kann. Wenn ja wirds wohl keine Möglichkeit geben


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Apr 2006)

Ja, das ist mir klar. Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Frage von joern und war nicht als Antwort auf Campinos Beitrag zu werten.


----------

